# Tren A v NPP (Gaining Mass)



## focus_and_win (May 12, 2012)

which do you prefer, will be using this dose higher than test so be something like.. test300mg/npp or tren 600mg

does deca(npp) put on more actual muscle or is it just bloat/water compared to trens drier gains, what do you prefer for a offseason bulk and whats your results etc?


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

Your diet will dictate what you gain / lose as you can bulk or cut on any AAS. And deca is not NPP there both Nandralone , Nandralone Decanoate (Deca) and Nandralone Phyenl Prop (NPP).

Ive used both and had good results recomping on tren and bulking on NPP.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Tren Ace all day long.


----------



## focus_and_win (May 12, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Tren Ace all day long.


you think? dont you rate npp then bud


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

focus_and_win said:


> you think? dont you rate npp then bud


Really like NPP mate but all things being equal in terms of diet, training, rest etc then Tren is far better in every way apart from some people experience worse sides with it, but luckily i dont


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

Tren ace for me. Sides weren't much worse and gains were basically daily visual changes


----------



## A B (Dec 16, 2012)

Those who favour at what ratio to test? Higher tren or higer test?


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Tren pound for pound packs more for your money. NPP is excellent though. I've been running both together


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

A B said:


> Those who favour at what ratio to test? Higher tren or higer test?


I think it makes little difference in the grand scheme of things. I tend to keep them equal or higher tren. Personal preference though.


----------



## jay101 (Aug 9, 2011)

Prefer tren a to npp . Find the tren a lot more noticeable , run low test with it as I find the sides are less.

Npp sides my aggression is very hard to deal with , worse than anything else I've used


----------



## lachu543 (Dec 2, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Really like NPP mate but all things being equal in terms of diet, training, rest etc then Tren is far better in every way apart from some people experience worse sides with it, but luckily i dont


Maybe Tren + NPP together? :-D


----------



## lew007 (Nov 7, 2003)

lachu543 said:


> Maybe Tren + NPP together? :-D


Seen alot of tren and npp together mentioned this week. Whats the verdict on it?


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

lew007 said:


> Seen alot of tren and npp together mentioned this week. Whats the verdict on it?


Apparently Tren and Nandralone work well together, ive not had a go myself but ive seen numerous posts and stuff about it on other forums ect.


----------



## lew007 (Nov 7, 2003)

I guess possible sides aside ot makes sense, people run two test derivatives or dht why not 19nors? Id defo wanna have all the bases covered with ancillaries tho as I do suffer on deca normally (not when I used adex tho)

Lew


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

For me I feel TREN kills my appetite, makes me feel like **** but when i'm in the gym makes me feel amazing

NPP on the other hand makes me still feel okay and I can eat absolutely fine on it therefore I feel a lot better when taking NPP

My winter bulk is going to consist both TREN + DECA though so I am going to see what happens then


----------



## lachu543 (Dec 2, 2013)

lew007 said:


> I guess possible sides aside ot makes sense, people run two test derivatives or dht why not 19nors? Id defo wanna have all the bases covered with ancillaries tho as I do suffer on deca normally (not when I used adex tho)
> 
> Lew


Its brosience man. I.e if you can run 700mg Tren or 700mg NPP alone, you can run combo 350mg Tren + 350mg NPP ( or even little higher  ) too.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

If i remember correctly when used on cattle to increase growth they gave them estrogen with the tren? Higher estrogen males the tren more effective but also means more sides. Running low test means little estrogen which just makes the tren weaker. Running high test means more estrogen which makes the tren work far better (meaning more sides) don't quote me on that but im sure that's the case when it comes to cattle


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

lukeyybrown1 said:


> For me I feel TREN kills my appetite, makes me feel like **** but when i'm in the gym makes me feel amazing
> 
> NPP on the other hand makes me still feel okay and I can eat absolutely fine on it therefore I feel a lot better when taking NPP
> 
> My winter bulk is going to consist both TREN + DECA though so I am going to see what happens then


I'll tell you what happens your nuts will be this--> ( )( ) TO SCALE. :lol:


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> If i remember correctly when used on cattle to increase growth they gave them estrogen with the tren? Higher estrogen males the tren more effective but also means more sides. Running low test means little estrogen which just makes the tren weaker. Running high test means more estrogen which makes the tren work far better (meaning more sides) don't quote me on that but im sure that's the case when it comes to cattle


I saw that video. The guy said they added estrogen to the mix because the cattle lost too much fat. More estrogen with tren = more fat according to him


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

iamyou said:


> I saw that video. The guy said they added estrogen to the mix because the cattle lost too much fat. More estrogen with tren = more fat according to him


Are you sure?? Was it one of jasons vids? I know he knows alot about it ill ask him and report back


----------



## lew007 (Nov 7, 2003)

IGotTekkers said:


> I'll tell you what happens your nuts will be this--> ( )( ) TO SCALE. :lol:


So it will make my nuts grow? Lol


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Are you sure?? Was it one of jasons vids? I know he knows alot about it ill ask him and report back


They added estrogen for marbling of the meat


----------



## lew007 (Nov 7, 2003)

Where can I buy some steak from this cattle?

What would you take for sides on a cycle of test/npp/tren? Adex .5 eod and caber half a tab twice a week if needed? I was gonna blast on npp/oxy/eq with test but could drop the oxys for tren e


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Are you sure?? Was it one of jasons vids? I know he knows alot about it ill ask him and report back






[

1:40


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

Yeah they gave cattle estrogen with the tren to ensure some fat remained in the muscle to get a properly marbled steak


----------



## A B (Dec 16, 2012)

For those with experience then would you vote for test higher thsn tren or higher tren?


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Used tren ace for a few weeks and just couldn't handle the increased bp, sat on my bed after nailing lass feeling like I'm gonna have a heart attack. So switched to deca and prefer less jabs.

My mate said tren ace fcuked his head up or he could just be being gay


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> I'll tell you what happens your nuts will be this--> ( )( ) TO SCALE. :lol:


Hahah that happens anyways


----------

